# Ο Στουρχάλης ζωγραφίζει (επετειακόν)



## Earion (Oct 28, 2014)

Η Λεξιλογία τιμά τη σημερινή επέτειο πιάνοντας το νήμα από εκεί που το είχαν αφήσει πριν μερικούς μήνες ο καλός μας Δόκτορας με τον Sarant.

Το νήμα για τον Στουρχάλη μας γύρισε σε εποχές αρκετά απομακρυσμένες (ευτυχώς) από το παρόν με έναν απροσδόκητο τρόπο: αποκαλύπτοντας στιγμές φυσιολογικής ανθρώπινης παρουσίας (κάτι περισσότερο, στιγμές αδυναμίας του ευάλωτου ανθρώπινου σώματος) πίσω από την αδιαπέραστη μάσκα του κατακτητή, ανοίγοντας έτσι μια σχισμάδα στην απρόσωπη εικόνα του εχθρού, μια εικόνα που ο ίδιος φρόντιζε να καλλιεργεί, προβάλλοντας με όλα τα μέσα της προπαγάνδας το ατσάλινο παρουσιαστικό και το ανέκφραστο πρόσωπο.

Υπάρχουν όμως κι άλλα ίχνη της διάβασης του απλού Γερμανού στρατιώτη από την Ελλάδα, ίχνη δημιουργίας, και μάλιστα απρόοπτα καλλιτεχνικής! Έχω συγκεντρώσει δύο ομάδες από ζωγραφιές που έγιναν από ανώνυμους Γερμανούς φαντάρους στη διάρκεια της παραμονής τους εδώ. Και οι δύο βρίσκονται (ή βρίσκονταν) σε οικοδομήματα που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για στρατωνισμό γερμανικών μονάδων στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Αθήνας.

Η πρώτη ομάδα αποτυπώνει απομεινάρια της καθημερινής ζωής των φαντάρων, μικρής αναμνηστικής αξίας. Το εφήμερό τους μας προκαλεί να τους δώσουμε προσοχή, αλλά η αφορμή για τη γέννησή τους βρίσκεται τώρα πια πίσω από αδιαπέραστο τοίχο. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι παρμένες από το βιβλίο του Ιωάννη Κουμανούδη _Η Εκάλη που έφυγε, 1920-1941_ (Έκδοση Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας, 2001). 







Οικία Κουρτσάκη. Η επιγραφή λέει: «Η ηρεμία είναι ιερή για τους ανθρώπους. Μόνο οι τρελοί βιάζονται».







Οικία Κουμανούδη: «Οικία Adelgunde». Προφανώς έτσι ονόμασαν το κατάλυμά τους ο λοχίας Trossen και ο λοχίας Mollnau.







Οικία Κουμανούδη. Ζωγραφιές στο τζάκι. Θυρεοί γερμανικών κρατιδίων.







Λεπτομέρεια του προηγουμένου. Προφανώς μετά την αποχώρηση των Γερμανών πέρασε και κοιμήθηκε στο ίδιο σπίτι μια μονάδα Βρετανών τυφεκιοφόρων, του συντάγματος King's Royal Rifle Corps, αφήνοντας υπογραφές και την επιγραφή με κιμωλία.

Η μονάδα ανήκε στο 11ο Τάγμα, που μετακινήθηκε εσπευσμένα από τη Βόρειο Ελλάδα στην Αθήνα τις πρώτες μέρες του Δεκεμβρίου του 1944 για να πάρει μέρος στη μάχη της Αθήνας. Στην προηγούμενη φωτογραφία πάνω στο θυρεό της πόλης του Μονάχου κάποιος έχει γράψει εκ των υστέρων ΕΠΟΝ.


----------



## Earion (Oct 28, 2014)

Η δεύτερη ομάδα προέρχεται από το κεντρικό κτήριο του Κολλεγίου Αθηνών στο Ψυχικό. Το Κολλέγιο από την έναρξη του πολέμου αναγκάστηκε να φύγει από τις εγκαταστάσεις του γιατί το κτήριό του επιτάχθηκε πρώτα από τις ελληνικές αρχές, μετά από τους Βρετανούς και τέλος από τους Γερμανούς, και λειτούργησε ως στρατιωτικό νοσοκομείο (στα γερμανικά Orts-Lazarett Athen και στη συνέχεια Militärisches Krankenhaus Athen / Amerikanische Schule). Μετά την αποχώρησή τους βρέθηκε στο ισόγειο του κτηρίου μια ζώνη από έντεκα εικόνες που παρουσιάζουν την καθημερινή ζωή στην κατοχική Αθήνα όπως τη εκλάμβαναν οι Γερμανοί φαντάροι. Προφανώς κάποιος απ’ αυτούς είχε παρατηρητικότητα, είχε και μεράκι και το χέρι του έπιανε.






Γερμανός στρατιώτης δένει βιαστικά την εξάρτυσή του και σηκώνεται από το τραπέζι (εξαιτίας συναγερμού;)







Ένας Γερμανός στρατιώτης βγαίνει περίπατο με πέντε Ελληνίδες «φιλεναδίτσες». Άλλοι δύο Γερμανοί τον κοιτούν με ζήλεια.







Γερμανός στρατιώτης φορτωμένος βαριά με τρόφιμα βαδίζει ακολουθώντας μια επιγραφή «προς Βιέννη» (Nach Wien). Πίσω του ένας πιτσιρίκος σαλταδόρος ετοιμάζεται να ορμήσει.







Ένα δύστροπο μουλάρι ρίχνει βίαια από την πλάτη του τον Γερμανό στρατιώτη που το καβαλούσε. Μια Ελληνίδα παρακολουθεί.







Ένας Γερμανός στρατιώτης πίνει ελληνικό κρασί από πολλά μπουκάλια και νταμιζάνες που βρίσκονται μπροστά του.







Μια Ελληνίδα απλώνει τη μπουγάδα της, ενώ δύο Γερμανοί με κράνη κρυφοκοιτάζουν από τους θάμνους.







Γερμανός στρατιώτης που οδηγεί αυτοκίνητο προσκρούει σε δέντρο γιατί είχε την προσοχή του στραμμένη σε μια Ελληνίδα που κάνει βόλτα με το σκύλο της.







Θάλαμος με τρία κρεβάτια. Γερμανοί στρατιώτες μάχονται με ψύλλους και ψείρες. Ένας από αυτούς «φλιτάρει» (= ψεκάζει). Η επιγραφή λέει: «Χιούμορ είναι όταν παρ’ όλα αυτά γελάς».






Σε ένα πάρκο τρεις Γερμανοί κάθονται στα παγκάκια με Ελληνίδες και φλερτάρουν.







Ένας Γερμανός στρατιώτης και η φιλεναδίτσα του φιλιούνται κάτω από ένα φανάρι. Δεξιά, άλλος Γερμανός, από τη σκοπιά που φυλάει, τους παρακολουθεί.







Ένας Γερμανός στρατιώτης με χαρτοφύλακα υπό μάλης περπατά στο δρόμο περιστοιχισμένος από καραδοκούντες Έλληνες.







Τέσσερις Γερμανοί στρατιώτες προσπαθούν να πείσουν ένα πεισματάρη γάιδαρο, που τον έχουν φορτώσει με εφόδια, να κινηθεί.

Οι εικόνες δεν βρίσκονται πια εκεί που ζωγραφίστηκαν. Στη διάρκεια πρόσφατης εκτεταμένης ανακαίνισης του κτηρίου αποτειχίστηκαν, τεμαχίστηκαν, μπήκαν σε κορνίζες και στερεώθηκαν σε άλλο τοίχο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2014)

Εξαίρετο, Εάριον!



Earion said:


> Ένας Γερμανός στρατιώτης πίνει ελληνικό κρασί από πολλά μπουκάλια και νταμιζάνες που βρίσκονται μπροστά του.



Η επιγραφή λέει: «Θα πάρετε όλοι άδεια, χικ!!»


----------



## sarant (Oct 29, 2014)

Kαταπληκτικό, μπράβο-μπράβο!


----------

